# Puncture wound in hoof



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I just found my buck limping badly on his foreleg. Upon inspection I pulled a souvenir pin out of the bottom of the soft part of the underside of his hoof. He is still limping badly, it was in about 1/2 inch. I am about to go give him some tetanus antitoxin, but I would like to know if there is anything else I should do/apply to the wound.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I think I would soak his foot in epsom salts & water to draw out any impurities/infection/heat and wrap or boot to keep dirt/manure out. Repeat a couple of times a day until it heals or no longer bothers him. Squirting some iodine or betadine on his hoof wouldn't hurt either. If he won't leave his foot in a bucket, pour the epsom salts & water in a heavy duty baggie, stick his foot in it, and duct tape or vet wrap the top around his leg.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you. i don't have Epsom salts on hand, but I can buy some tomorrow. I washed it down with iodine and wrapped it up. Whether the wrap will stay on through the night remains to be seen, he is messing with it a lot. Where do you find goat boots? I have some for the horses, but I have never seen them for goats.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Well I'll be damned! I was actually thinking about a horse boot made for a mini, but look at what I found. Valley Vet carries them, too, and they are cheaper.

http://www.jefferspet.com/sheep-and-goat-boots/camid/liv/cp/DD-S2/


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

You can use a large balloon if you have nothing else. We've used them with great success. I'd just soak the foot for 15 mins, pack with iodine gauze and balloon the foot. Take off after 12 hours. I would not start antibiotics until you see an issue. A small puncture heals surprisingly quickly.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> Well I'll be damned! I was actually thinking about a horse boot made for a mini, but look at what I found. Valley Vet carries them, too, and they are cheaper.
> 
> http://www.jefferspet.com/sheep-and-goat-boots/camid/liv/cp/DD-S2/


Hey! The price on those ain't bad either. I think I feel worse about it than he does. He is more interested girls, girls, girls right now. Thanks all for the advice.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

No problem. 

Thanks mjs500doo, that is something I will file away for future reference.  I would have never thought of a balloon.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

GoatCrazy said:


> No problem.
> 
> Thanks mjs500doo, that is something I will file away for future reference.  I would have never thought of a balloon.


Gotta do what ya gotta do!! We always have balloons on hand, I have quite a large family. Constantly celebrating bdays, grads, reunion, marriages, you name it. Lol


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I can understand always having balloons on hand, I just never would have thought they would stand up to being on a goat's hoof without shredding/tearing in the first 15 to 30 minutes.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

GoatCrazy said:


> I can understand always having balloons on hand, I just never would have thought they would stand up to being on a goat's hoof without shredding/tearing in the first 15 to 30 minutes.


You'd be surprised! When you snug one on they sit there nicely. There's not much to grab if it fits properly, and from what I can tell they're comfortable, ours left their feet alone.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Cool! Thanks!


----------

